# Guess the next animated classic to get a live-action remake!



## Rap Daniel (Nov 25, 2019)

They've done it to a bunch of timeless masterpieces (though I wouldn't call Dora a masterpiece, more like Indiana Jones for babies) so I made this thread so everyone can try and guess what the next remake will be! One of us will have to be right!


My guess is The Land Before Time, so prepare for a lot of singing!


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 26, 2019)

All dogs go to Heaven.

The Flight of Dragons


----------



## Baalf (Nov 26, 2019)

I still say Aristocats should get a remake. How about, instead of remaking the things that are fine as they are, we remake things that actually SHOULD be improved upon. Make Edgar a sympathetic character and make the cat's owner out to be nuts, because she is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2019)

Akira. It will have little to do with the original story save the name,  take place in present-day America, and be an absolute shit-show on the level of Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 26, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Akira. It will have little to do with the original story save the name,  take place in present-day America, and be an absolute shit-show on the level of Dragonball Evolution.



Kind of like the live-action version of Fist of the North Star?



Inklop Bunny said:


> All dogs go to Heaven.
> 
> The Flight of Dragons



I find the idea of "live-action" Don Bluth films frightening, but I think if David Lynch could get involved somehow we might discover a whole new level of psychodrama.  

My pick for a live-action remake would be The Brave Little Toaster,


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 26, 2019)

Whatever happened to that Captain Planet live action movie?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2019)

Frozen.


----------



## Troj (Nov 27, 2019)

Obviously, Disney will let money dictate which movies to remake, and I'd bet money they're eyeballing The Little Mermaid next.

My feeling is that they should dive into their catalogue of less-appreciated or lesser-quality films for inspiration, actually! I'd love to see a live-action Black Cauldron that was given permission to be scary, and that was more faithful to the books. A skilled director could also make people fall in love with The Great Mouse Detective or The Rescuers to the point of making them curious about the originals. 

In theory, I'd like to see a CG/live-action Oliver and Company or a CG/live-action Aristocats, but I have a bad feeling they'd be like The Lion King, and feel boring and stale.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

A version of Who framed Roger Rabbit, where all the animated characters are live-action and all the live-action characters are animated.


----------



## Simo (Nov 27, 2019)

How about a Pepe LePew live action film? Long overdue!


----------

